# Calling all Ocean Liner fans!



## Captian Dag

To all fellow modelers who show interest to this post, your thoughts is greatly appreciated. please forgive me if This topic has been discussed before. I have to say I’m disappointed for what is offered in plastic classic liner models on the web. I Did build a 1/350 minicraft Titanic a few years ago and was somewhat impressed with the out of box detail. I am far from a professional but do appreciate a accurate representation of a ship, not a glorified bathtub toy with made-up running gear. I do have a couple of questions that maybe someone could answer.
How do manufactures decide future kit releases?
In your opinion, if a reputable manufacture released a series of classic liners in 1/350 or 1/700, do you think they would do well in today’s market? 
Just for fun, which ones would you like to see?
Here are mine.
UNITED STATES
FRANCE
NORMANDIE
QE1
QM1
ANDREA DORIA
RMS CARONIA
One of the Grace line beauties

Liner Fans , What say you?


----------



## cos918

Hi There.
to answer a few questions. there biggest liner kit ever was Revell QM2. this was in Revell scale of 1/400. At 1/350 it would have been to big. So that why most liners are 1/600 and a few at 1/400 or 1/450.
There are a lot of liner kits out there you just have to hunt around for them.I know of at least 10 .
I would guess on what they decide to make depends on avaible material for there reaserch eg photos plans etc. sorting out copy right issues company names etc. Market reasrech safer for a company to make a tug/small boat as cheaper to make and will fit on most people kitchen tabel during construction and then find a home in there house/flat. It will be intresting to see how trumpter do on sales of there 1/200 us warship sorry can rember her name. It is a very very big kit and a lot of money about €200.
I would like a 1/350 QE2 done as she was in her last year of service. I have done the 1/450 QE2 and made it RC.

John


----------



## jerome morris

I would be interested in all of that list, all the same scale would be nice.


----------



## cos918

the list
1 1/350 Titanic various manufactors of the same mold. (many difrent scales )
2 1/600 Mauritania Airfix ( could do Lusitania )
2A 1/350 Mauritania Gunze Sangyo ( very hard to find )
3 1/570 Queen Mary Revell
4 1/600 Queen Elizabeth Airfix
5 1/400 SS United States Glencoe models
5A 1/600 SS United States Airfix (very hard to find )
6 1/500 Oriana modelcraft ( same mold as Revell )
7 1/400 SS France Glenco models
7A 1/600 SS France Airfix ( very very rare hard to find)
7B 1/200 SS France 
http://www.westbourne-model.co.uk/ss-france-11113-0.html
8 1/450 QE2 Gunze Sangyo ( revell same mold)
8A 1/600 QE2 Airfix
8B 1/1250 QE2 Revell
9 1/600 Canberra Airfix
10 1/400 QM2 Revell
10A 1/700 QM2 Revell
10B 1/1250 QM2 Revell
11 1/400 Presidents Liner Linderg

This is all I can rember. most are hard to find and out of production. Ebay is a great sorce for these kits. Hope you find the list of use.

John


----------



## modelman

Hi Captain - know this is a long time since your original post but there is a site called Titanic Modelling and Research association - TRMA which has extensive info about liner kits - especially Titanic but also others. There's lots of stuff about super detailing with photo etched brass fittings etc.


----------



## John Bruce Ismay

*Liners at 1/350 scale*

Hi,

Uhh I would like many liners at that scale, but if I've to choose only two it would be the Imperator of 1913 (HAMBURG AMERIKA LINIE) and the Normandie of 1935 (Compagnie Generale Transatlantique). 

But I would be glad to see both Queen's (Mary and Elizabeth), the RMS Olympic, Lusitania, Mauretania. Then the Michelangelo and Rafaello, the Andrea Doria and Leonardo da Vinci, the United States, the France (1962) the Canberra.


----------



## herky

i build liner kits but only in card.these you either buy as books or download and print out yoursel results are great;my list of builds or to be built on file are;batory
bremen
cap arcona
costa
europa
king harald
france
mauretania
normandie
oranje
oriana
potsdam
queen mary
queen mary 2
qe2
sibajak
steafn batory
sobieski
titanic-4 different
united states
vaterland
wilhelm gustoff

these are great kits and dont need the mess of painting.

find some and try them you will get hooked


----------



## herky

cos918 said:


> Hi There.
> to answer a few questions. there biggest liner kit ever was Revell QM2. this was in Revell scale of 1/400. At 1/350 it would have been to big. So that why most liners are 1/600 and a few at 1/400 or 1/450.
> There are a lot of liner kits out there you just have to hunt around for them.I know of at least 10 .
> I would guess on what they decide to make depends on avaible material for there reaserch eg photos plans etc. sorting out copy right issues company names etc. Market reasrech safer for a company to make a tug/small boat as cheaper to make and will fit on most people kitchen tabel during construction and then find a home in there house/flat. It will be intresting to see how trumpter do on sales of there 1/200 us warship sorry can rember her name. It is a very very big kit and a lot of money about €200.
> I would like a 1/350 QE2 done as she was in her last year of service. I have done the 1/450 QE2 and made it RC.
> 
> John



i am building queen mary 2 at 1:400 in card from jsc models(==D)


----------



## Shipbuilder

Why must it be a kit? I have always found them far too big, far too expensive and incredibly difficult to understand the instructions.
I built this from bits & pieces and it took just over 100 hours. Was pretty fed up by the time it was finished, but I couldn't have managed it as a kit - too time-consuming! I learned how to do it from book "Shipbuilding in Miniature" by Donald McNarry, that I purchased for ten shillings in the late 60s!
Bob


----------



## R58484956

Another masterpiece Bob.


----------



## CAT625

very nice (Applause)


----------



## jerome morris

Very nice...


----------

